# The best DIY co2 system



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been using it for a long time and it works great!

Check out the video here: 




Does everyone else use the same recipe?
What do people recommend for their co2 system during the night when the plants aren't absorbing co2?


----------



## Dave1Bostock (Jun 15, 2010)

aquariumcentral said:


> I've been using it for a long time and it works great!
> 
> Check out the video here:
> 
> ...


I use the identical setup with two 2litre's and I am able to achieve excess amounts of dissolved co2
in my 75 gallon.30+ppm. For the people that will ask the next question, diffusion method?
I use a Korilla powerhead with the tubing run into it from the bottom through ahole I drilled.
The propeller in the korilla chops the bubbles up so fine and fires them out at 240 gph.
And if you point it just right you will never have a problem getting the desired co2 level.
And if you have fish in your tank you should turn off/redirect or allow co2 to rise to the
surface by turning off the powerhead,because a build up of unused co2 will become deadly
very fast. My choice is redirection through your typical bi-directional valve.
Hope this helps!


----------



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for your response, I'm going to have to pick up a bi-directional valve


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

aquariumcentral...nice video. What type and model is that air pump?

Dave1Bostock...Koralia nano model? Can you post a pic of the hole location? I have a Koralia nano and would like to try for my 55 gallons.


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I know you decided to use a regular cabinet knob, but I think this may be what you were looking for:
http://www.benfranklincrafts.com/servlet/the-66998/V1870-1-dsh-3-fdsh-8-SB-fdsh-PB-RING/Detail

Cheers...


----------



## Dave1Bostock (Jun 15, 2010)

fifftyfiveg.....to answer your question I drilled a hole on the bottom side of the koralia just under the propeller in front half of the outside cage.
Then I press fit a plastic fitting from an old 3-way I had kickin around.
sorry about the pic's,My daughter tried to flush digital camera down the toilet...........needless to say I'm waiting to by another
I also think it doesn't really matter where u drill the hole as long as the bubbles are close enough to the propeller that the bubbles just get sucked in and choped up and blown out.
I also thought next I would try coming in from the backside so u don't see the tubing.
By the time I do this I will be able to post some pics.


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

I know this is old but where is the best place to buy the tubing?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Since DIY CO2 is not under pressure, there is no need for special tubing. Standard airline tubing is what I used when I did DIY CO2. When I went pressurized, I purchased CO2 tubing.


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

If you put a valve on it to restrict the flow it will build pressure. Everything's pretty flexible in this setup but you could maybe make a PRV(pressure relief valve) by splitting tubing off to another hose, capping the end my folding it and tying with a zip tie, putting tiny slit in the hose, and slipping a very tight rubber band or rubber gasket around the tube where the slit is. . When pressure builds above normal the slit will open, and release the excess pressure only temporarily and close itself. Haven't tried it myself. Maybe this week. would probably work better with silicon hosing than rubber since it's more porous and will hold a seal better.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

That video helped me out a lot with my current problem. Thanks for posting it!


----------

